# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Dbol gelcaps

## GrdLock

I just got these today. They're 10mg each. My guy said they've started switching a lot of Dbol over to gelcap form, as it's easier to make, and I've heard this from other people as well.

He's a reliable source that I've always gotten everything from, so I trust they're real.

Anyone else seen them?

----------


## jkour211

are the from a ug lab???

----------


## GrdLock

> are the from a ug lab???


 pretty sure, yes

----------


## justin2305

i think ive seen these bf in a diff. thread but white gel caps like that are easy to counterfit so check up on it i dont really mess with ug labs so iono

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

If you trust your source, they should be fine.

----------


## Geeezer

U/G and filler is probly protein
Good to go if you know who made them

----------


## GrdLock

There isn't any way I can test it, can I?

----------


## chaser7783

here is a pic of what he is taking.

----------

